

Coinbase advisory with screenshot - jonthepirate

I signed up with coinbase and I found it to be very easy to use. High five for building something with a good product market fit.<p>I used the option of linking my Wells Fargo bank account to coinbase with my Wells Fargo username and password because it seemed like the fastest way to get everything setup.<p>After the Wells Fargo authorization went through, I immediately changed my Wells Fargo password just in case coinbase was saving the Wells Fargo authorization in fear of what would happen if coinbase ever got hacked.<p>A couple of days later, I got an alert from Wells Fargo about my account being disabled from too many invalid login attempts.<p>This is not a coincidence. Whatever caused this would certainly be related to the fact that I signed up with coinbase. I never log into Wells Fargo and I did not attempt to login with other programs such as mobile apps etc.<p>I&#x27;m sorry if this seems overly alarmist. I have filed a support ticket with coinbase but I got a reply which simply said they are overwhelmed with support tickets and there&#x27;s a long wait. I have also tweeted at them.<p>Interesting that the bitcoins were successfully purchased so I am confident that the link to withdraw money from my bank is set up correctly.<p>For now, I would strongly suggest avoiding that feature until further notice.<p>Screenshot:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;screencast.com&#x2F;t&#x2F;4waKr2DD
======
dylz
Coinbase needs access to your WF account at all times?

~~~
jonthepirate
Lets hope not!

